# Flamingo 3/22/13



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well went out drinking the night before and last minute decided to call in work to head down to flamingo to catch some tailers....and that we did.









Weather was supposed to be perfect right before the winds picked up before the weekend. There were a lot of low lying clouds and very overcast in the morning. Headed out to the first spot and on the way ran into CreakFreek in his new IPB...sick little skiff.









Within minutes of getting to our spot we noticed the wind was more than originally forcasted but it didn't really matter we were in some schools.









Lots of great reds especially this 30" mogan
















We then moved to another productive spot where the sun was more exposed but the wind was higher...didn't matter though we found the reds 








Giving thanks to the Red Gods lol









We then  decided to move and find some snapper. Found a hole full of them but only caught two. They're all good size but they we're the smartest damn snappers ever lol. Found more reds though!









All in all great day on the water with 14 reds caught, smallest was 23" biggest 30". Best sick day I've had in a while.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Pics of my report the same day


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds like a good day off to me. Nice report Mike.


----------



## slayinsteel15 (Jan 30, 2013)

How shallow were you guys drafting there?


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Most of the areas we fish are in about a foot of water. Some less where you can see the backs of the reds out of the water. The caimen was drafting about 5-6". Matt and I are both 200lb + guys but we're still able to get skinny in the caimen haha.

The IPB I haven't been on it but looks like it was getting really skinny. Especially with the light load you can run with those little skiffs. I'd say 4"-5" no prob


----------

